# dk45 hydraulic questions



## tillerdk45 (Mar 6, 2011)

when i lift my box blade up all the way it makes bumping noises in full lift but will quit when you lower it some,also whae the draft is all the way up you cant lower it with the position lever. Is this normal. please help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea Tiller, as I don't quite understand fully, the question, but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------

